# Matthew Barker



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 7, 2007)

Matthew Barker, English Puritan (d. March 25, 1698), was the author of _Natural Theology, or the Knowledge of God from the Works of Creation, accomodated and improved to the service of Christianity_ (1674) and contributed several of the Cripplegate Sermons. He wrote the annotations on Thessalonians that appear in Matthew Poole's Annotations.


----------

